# Your association with Minnesota.



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

What would you associate with Minnesota?

For me, great boreal forest in the North, endless beautiful fields/forest mosaic in Central Minnesota--- and rolling plains in the Southeast.

Snow in winter, and heat in summer!

Mall of America, Spam, 3M, Pepsi, Ameriprise, Wells Fargo, etc.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Hm, kind of the US Finland/Baltics  - Flat lands, cold and dry winters and warm summers (typical continental clime), Twin City, lakes and low population density - oh yes and the movie Fargo :lol:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say much about Minnesota.

Here's a pic--- I assume that's the stereotype of the state.

Near Fergus Falls










Minneapolis.










Western Plains


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Mall of America.

Minneapolis, I think they have some kind of covered aerial streets and conections due to heavy climate conditions.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Border Lakes, Canoes, thats it


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Well my dad grew up in Edina and my grandmother still lives there so I have been going to the Twin Cities from a young age.

Twins
MSP
Duluth
My family
Vikings
T Wolves
Target
Best Buy
Mall of America
Southdale
Bloomington
Edina
Northwest Airlines
Grandfathers Grave
Gophers
Ice
Cold
Snow
Elevated walkways between skyscrapers
Expressways
Lakes
Strip Malls
Scandinavians
Hubert Humphrey
Hubert Humphrey Metrodome
Minn Wild
Target Center
Mississippi River
Wisconsin
3M
Jesse Ventura
Kirby Pucket
Randy Moss
Misquitoes

I love Minnesota


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

S N O W
Missississippi
Indoor Shopping Malls
Antiseptic skylines
farmland
Boreal forest
Suburban forests

super liberal inner city but conservative suburbs
nuclear power plants
FARGO
Northwest
Long concourses at airports
3m
MoA
"Crack Stacks"
large amount of WASP populations
blonde-haired blue-eyed people from Scandinavia


----------



## Big Green Sign (Jun 13, 2006)

Upper Plains
Luthern Churches
Radio K
Fiberglass Vikings
Skyways
Big, Puffy, Clear, Ivory Clouds
Fir Trees
Teenage girls smoking cigarettes behind the Post Office in Sauk Centre, Home of "Main Street"
Mpls Skyline
Statues in front of state capitol
Snoopy statues
Robert Street Bridge
Aurora Borealis
Metered On-Ramps
Indoor Golf Driving Ranges
Cable channel with nothing but rush-hour shots of the 35's.
Fiberglass Gophers
Pig's Eye, Summit, Grain Belt
"No Parking Between October thru April"


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

The Vikings Team.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*The artist currently known as PRINCE of Minneapolis.*


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Minneapolis and Mississippi River only


----------



## megajack (Nov 20, 2005)

Minnesota.... it is somewhere in US, isn't it?


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

...


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Flat land, ugly place, I would never want to live there


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I have to admit that I was completely blank pre SSC except for the nature part and the Mall - atleast now I know there's some nice towers in St Paul, a Danish lawn mover company and atleast one place that sell Danish Vodka 

I owe it all to dmg1mn, cheers buddy! :cheers1:


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

^^ :lol: thanks Mr D.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

lots of stuff, too much to name. It is probally the most similar state to my own.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Cold weather, lots of pale white people, funny accents.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Paddington said:


> Cold weather, lots of pale white people, funny accents.


Cold weather? For Americans, Yes; For us, No.

Pale white people? It's about 90% Caucasian and 10% Other Races.

Funny Accents? Not in Minneapolis for most Americans. Most funny accents are predominantly rural, especially around Iron Range region. Southern Minnesota doesn't have strong accents in general.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Loneliness
Depression
Suicide
..............


----------

